# Bottom dwelling tetras



## fishy77 (May 18, 2012)

What are some bottom dwelling tetra species??? thx!


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

.Check page 2 "tetra tank suggestions"thread.Just posted yesterday.Navigator Black recommends Emperor tetras(a good looking fish).


----------

